# operation: on air with dealer tags (2012 Jetta build)



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i got a 2012 Jetta 2 weeks ago and getting it on air. i wanted to get it done before 1k miles but im at 940 now and havnt ordered struts yet. it'll be done before i get my plates though 

i traded my 15" built RS' for ART E3, 4 way manifold, 2 compressors, 3 gallon and 5 gallon tank, rear bags/brackets plus $300. id say it was a good idea. Airlift XLs will be ordered asap.



























the new new and my old diesel Rabbit









my old 4 when it was on air

*update for those too lazy to go to last page*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This looks promising.

Is this a 2.0 or 2.5? (They use different versions of the XLs depending on which engine.)


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a 2.0 :thumbup:

I talked to 01 about his setup so I know about it now. Idk why they changed up suspension for just one model.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Nice dude! im planning on doing the same with my Golf R!:laugh::laugh: but i hope to have it done before i go over 100 miles!
keep the thread updated please:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

oh hiiiaaaaaaaa

so glad i was in the dission making process of this deal. :heart:

shave the front do a black roof


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

O damn son... this will be a fun project. You should just swap the mk4 interior into it so you don't have to worry about selling it anymore, haha :heart:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

YES!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> oh hiiiaaaaaaaa
> 
> so glad i was in the dission making process of this deal. :heart:
> 
> shave the front do a black roof


I got some ideas for body work but it's the least of my worries right now 



SoloGLI said:


> O damn son... this will be a fun project. You should just swap the mk4 interior into it so you don't have to worry about selling it anymore, haha :heart:


that's a damn good idea. i didn't even think of that! 

ps: you better come out to SoWo :beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

just a heads up, you wont be getting to low with those rear bags, the brackets are way to big.


:beer:

-- 


i will be watching though, i :heart: bagged 6s


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

win


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

cant wait to see it on air :thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DFWSKATE said:


> ps: you better come out to SoWo :beer:


That's the plan. Maybe I'll fly to Texas and drive out with you guys. I know Morio with the TT has mentioned that to me a few times.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> That's the plan. Maybe I'll fly to Texas and drive out with you guys. I know Morio with the TT has mentioned that to me a few times.



word!!! You have a spot in my TT:wave::thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

And is this going to be done for Vagabahn???


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> That's the plan. Maybe I'll fly to Texas and drive out with you guys. I know Morio with the TT has mentioned that to me a few times.


**** yea man. That'd be dope. I won't know when I'm leaving until they announce finals. I left straight from school last year :laugh:



Morio said:


> And is this going to be done for Vagabahn???


Haha possibly. I'm hoping to order struts asap, just waiting on the email :thumbup:

If it is done, it'll still be on steelies


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

:thumbup: opcorn:

happy bday! :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

mk6 jettas on air :thumbup: *subscribed.


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

gonna look good jason!


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

looking forward to it dude :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

This looks promising! If your MKIV is any sign of what the MKVI will look like, I'm excited for you, hahaha! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see! Good luck :beer:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys :beer:

someone sponsor me or something and hook it up with wheels


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I need some help guys. I suck at electrical stuff. 










There's 5 wires coming from the ECU. I'm guessing 2 for each compressor, 1 ground, 1 to battery and 1 to fuse. Is that right?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I downloaded the E3 wiring diagram and ordered struts. I might get all the management in this weekend. 

Thanks again Will :beer:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

struts are scheduled to be here Wednesday :beer:


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

oooooo this is going to look real good like


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

In for this. Cant wait to see the final product :beer::thumbup:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

HIIIIIIIIII:heart::thumbup:


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

o hai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


its nasty nate.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

hello


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Bork said:


> hello


bork what the hell is that? lol


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

hi guys :wave:

I might have some wheels sooner than I thought. credit card debt is dope.


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

i hope they are a certain 19 in white wheel


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

DFWSKATE said:


> hi guys :wave:
> 
> I might have some wheels sooner than I thought. credit card debt is dope.


:thumbup: send me a text with info


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

BITCH PLEAZA said:


>


yes! halloween smileys!


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

struts came in today :beer:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

install them unhhhh


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DFWSKATE said:


> struts came in today :beer:


Do work!!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> struts came in today :beer:


nice, now get to it..


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Theyll hopefully be in tomorrow night. I'm trying to register for classes right now :banghead:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> struts came in today :beer:


i got the picture yeaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Ayo this **** done yet?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Ayo this **** done yet?


you do realize who are are talking to right :laugh:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

If he'd quit beating off and playing THPS he could be done...


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> If he'd quit beating off and playing THPS he could be done...


or being a sandwich artist at its finest too, dont forget that part


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

damn jason looks good with pig tails lol


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

haha haters! atleast I'm working faster than I did with the 4.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> haha haters! atleast I'm working faster than I did with the 4.


ill give you that one for sure


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

You coming over Tuesday or Thursday? Need to make sure I'm free so we can swap the struts. :thumbup:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

whatever is best for you sir :beer:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you going to have it done by Sunday? I want to see it laid out at Vagabahn! Mine is getting ordered this week. :thumbup:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Are you going to have it done by Sunday? I want to see it laid out at Vagabahn! Mine is getting ordered this week. :thumbup:


Eh, we'll see. I've had some issues. The car is actually static at the moment. 

I'm hoping to get it all sorted out and fixed tomorrow :beer:


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

jason hurry the **** up!


----------



## niix (Apr 11, 2007)

can't wait for this


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

e.shell said:


> jason hurry the **** up!


this x2


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

xvjadfhasdhf;asldfjadf


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunday is quickly approaching. I _WILL_ take a pic of your car on Sunday and post it in this thread whether it's bagged or not. :laugh: ic:


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice man, I'm looking forward to the day I can start a build thread on here with my air setup.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

e.shell said:


> jason hurry the **** up!


come make me hardlines 



eastcoaststeeze said:


> xvjadfhasdhf;asldfjadf


:wave:



SinlessVillainy said:


> Sunday is quickly approaching. I _WILL_ take a pic of your car on Sunday and post it in this thread whether it's bagged or not. :laugh: ic:


don't hold your breath :laugh:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i put a deposit down on wheels ive always wanted :thumbup:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

DFWSKATE said:


> i put a deposit down on wheels ive always wanted :thumbup:


Those Rockstars will look dope! :laugh:

j/k

What wheels?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I got some Bentleys. I missed out on a set last year so I wasn't gonna let these get away.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice! I almost bought a set earlier this year too, but couldn't talk myself into pulling the trigger. I figured I'd just snag another set later. I haven't seen a set as cheap as those were ever since. Well, I'm glad you pulled the trigger because now I can stop looking for a set. We can't have 2 bagged CW MK6 Jettas on Bentleys this close to each other. :laugh:


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking so good


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Nice! I almost bought a set earlier this year too, but couldn't talk myself into pulling the trigger. I figured I'd just snag another set later. I haven't seen a set as cheap as those were ever since. Well, I'm glad you pulled the trigger because now I can stop looking for a set. We can't have 2 bagged CW MK6 Jettas on Bentleys this close to each other. :laugh:


haha that wouldve been awesome. which ones were you looking at?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

DFWSKATE said:


> I got some Bentleys. I missed out on a set last year so I wasn't gonna let these get away.


which ones?


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

These:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Kiddie Rose said:


> which ones?


i dont have an actual picture of the wheels but theyre these jawns


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

get this done already!!!, whats the ETA?

19s should tuck nicely if the offset is high enough, what specs?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

DFWSKATE said:


> i dont have an actual picture of the wheels but theyre these jawns


ok good. i was hoping it wasnt those monoblock ones. i love the ones you got


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

01 said:


> get this done already!!!, whats the ETA?
> 
> 19s should tuck nicely if the offset is high enough, what specs?


i'll get it finished up once i can get over to Zeb's one night. all i gotta do is put in fronts, fix the wiring to fuse (thanks again :beer: ) and notch the inside of the spring cups for the fittings.

theyre 9" et41 all around :thumbup: 



Kiddie Rose said:


> ok good. i was hoping it wasnt those monoblock ones. i love the ones you got


i really wanted the Conti GT splits but ive always liked these. im happy.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

DFWSKATE said:


> i'll get it finished up once i can get over to Zeb's one night. all i gotta do is put in fronts, fix the wiring to fuse (thanks again :beer: ) and notch the inside of the spring cups for the fittings.
> 
> theyre 9" et41 all around :thumbup:
> 
> ...


:sly:

OH....LOL! You meant the other Zeb. I was confused for a second. I thought "well, I didn't invite him, but sure I'll help if he's going to drive all the way out to PK." :laugh:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, and tell Zeb the other Zeb said "whuddup."


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

hahaha oops :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

worst-build thread-ever


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Oh, and tell Zeb the other Zeb said "whuddup."


Hi.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

proshot said:


> Hi.


Team Zeb. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Car looks great Jason! Low as hell!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Car looks great Jason! Low as hell!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Ahahahaha


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I ain't even mad


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

DFWSKATE said:


> I ain't even mad


:laugh: It was good finally meeting you today. I wish I could have stuck around longer.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

SinlessVillainy said:


> :laugh: It was good finally meeting you today. I wish I could have stuck around longer.


It was good meeting you too :beer: I didn't get to see your tdi though!

In car related news, we should be finishing up Thursday night and I'll pay off the rest of the wheels once my credit card comes in.


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

getting a credit card for a specific purchase, can't say i haven't done that also haha


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

pshhh this guy over here


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

are you done yet? opcorn:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

21.75" straight out of the box :beer:

still need to get the rears and management fixed. all this electrical **** is annoying.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

DFWSKATE said:


> 21.75" straight out of the box :beer:
> 
> still need to get the rears and management fixed. all this electrical **** is annoying.


Looks like a cop car with the steelies. :laugh:

Can't wait to see it all done. :thumbup:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

quick snap after lunch

im going to try and steal one of AJ's CCWs tomorrow morning and see how 18s look


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

DFWSKATE said:


> quick snap after lunch
> 
> im going to try and steal one of AJ's CCWs tomorrow morning and see how 18s look


Shiner for lunch? I like your style. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

hahah slammed up front and not lowered out back... lol


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

well its still static in the rear 

ps: thanks again for the fuse location and that fuse thing. i got it last night and swapped it in. im much more relieved knowing thats its just running off ignition.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

not low.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

lower than kiddie rose


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

since when was Kiddie Rose low?


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

No more dealer tags. Is that rear done yet? I want some pics!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

quite frankly, i havent even messed with the car. ive been pretty swamped with school stuff.

once im out of class and have more free time, i'll finish everything up properly. until then, i'll just drive hella raked on steelies :laugh:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

asdklfhasjdfhas;dklf

thats all


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

**** you ronnie.


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

hurry the **** up jason!! quick lifting and playing wii :laugh:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

you are the worst updater ever.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

what would you like an update on? 

i put on my new WFSU plate frame the other day :laugh:


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

wait is it still only bagged in the front?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

yep :laugh:


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

omg :what::laugh:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i really havnt had any motivation to work on it.

maybe once the Bentleys come in.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great Jason!!










Oh, wait, that's me. :laugh: 

You want some help? I can come over and drink beer and watch you work on it. I might even hold the light for you.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

haha gtfo Zeb


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

You gotta get it done so we can shoot them together. :thumbup:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

shoot jason if he doesnt finish this car soon :thumbup:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Operation: On Air By SoWo 2012 (2012 Jetta build) 

:laugh:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

ok so technically I made some progress 

Ridetech is warrantying my ****ed pressure sender and leaky valve. were swapping in stock suspension tomorrow night so I can ship out the stuff. perfect timing because I gotta take car to dealership soon for my 3k service and I don't want to explain it to them.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

lame story bro.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm debating selling the E3 management and manifold and going to paddles. I could use that chunk of change.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

you get the rears done yet?


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

ripNdip said:


> you get the rears done yet?


Nah, he's been too busy talking about SoWo on DFW Euros and booking cabins to work on it. :laugh:

I'll add to the thread though.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

ripNdip said:


> you get the rears done yet?


Nope. The car hasn't even moved in a week. Manifold and pressure senders should be back this week. 

I'll get around to it eventually. Probably.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

oh haha nice. im still waiting on my bagyard rears so i was thinking of just doing the fronts fro now also and everything else so when the rears get here i can just throw them in


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

hiiiii


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Bnana said:


> hiiiii


:wave:

are y'all coming down for SoWo?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

weird, its like i almost remember sending a text warning you about second hand kits... mustve dreamed that


operation: on air before the end of the world


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

joelzy said:


> weird, its like i almost remember sending a text warning you about second hand kits... mustve dreamed that
> 
> 
> operation: on air before the end of the world


Lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

joelzy said:


> weird, its like i almost remember sending a text warning you about second hand kits... mustve dreamed that
> 
> 
> operation: on air before the end of the world


haha I know I know. it was too good of a deal to pass up and getting warrantied.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

hopefully :beer:
new car looks good so far


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool man. I hope y'all can make it down :beer:

I got my stuff in the mail today and put back together. Atleast The fronts go up and down again :laugh:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah doe


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm gonna swing by AJs tomorrow and test one of his CCWs. I want to see how 18s look.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

did you ever get those B wheels from psi?


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

OMG im going to end up baggin a mkviii before your done with this.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

mdubcajka12 said:


> OMG im going to end up baggin a mkviii before your done with this.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

:beer:

Jason, when you getting the parts back? If you need help when you get the parts back, I would be glad to cruise to Dallas and help you out. I really want to see this done so we can do some pics together. lol


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Jason, when you getting the parts back? If you need help when you get the parts back, I would be glad to cruise to Dallas and help you out. I really want to see this done so we can do some pics together. lol


they're already back and put in. it only took like 10 minutes :beer:

I don't have a dremel so I haven't cut the spring cups and put in rears. I could really care less about the car until I get the Bentleys on and since I don't have money for tires so it's really not a pressing matter.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Nah, he's been too busy talking about SoWo on DFW Euros and booking cabins to work on it.


ahhaha he didnt book anything he just say there and got told where we were staying and then he got all excited ... the end


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

DFWSKATE said:


> they're already back and put in. it only took like 10 minutes :beer:
> 
> I don't have a dremel so I haven't cut the spring cups and put in rears. I could really care less about the car until I get the Bentleys on and since I don't have money for tires so it's really not a pressing matter.


You could give me the Bentleys. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> they're already back and put in. it only took like 10 minutes :beer:
> 
> I don't have a dremel so I haven't cut the spring cups and put in rears. I could really care less about the car until I get the Bentleys on and since I don't have money for tires so it's really not a pressing matter.


fair enough. you have 5 months before they better be on though.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I transferred to another store and this manager gives me more hours. Plus I'm hoping to get another job that'll pay MUCH better. I'm avoiding using my credit card(s) as much as possible. I have enough debt. 

If I can avoid a lot of money on textbooks, I might be able to order tires soon.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Since Jason hasn't updated in awhile, I thought I would update with a Candy White that is fully bagged.














































:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

:beer::beer:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

at least someone in texas knows how to bag a car :beer:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

dam zeb


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Kiddie Rose said:


> at least someone in texas knows how to bag a car :beer:





DFWSKATE said:


> i really havnt had any motivation to work on it.
> 
> maybe once the Bentleys come in.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

jason what the f.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

update us/ do some more work jason!!!


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

When we were shooting yesterday I told them these were going in your build thread. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

wen the new jettas first came out...i absolutely hated them...then u saw these pics in this thread...and i want one now hahaha...time to sell the .:R lol


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

ok so basically the Bentleys fell through and I picked these up a week before SoWo. I got too good of a deal from Danny. they're 20x8.5/9.5 and not dialed in yet. I am going to get the fronts milled down and either shim the rears or swap mk5 IRS so I can tuck rears.

the rears have slipped out a few times so I'm gonna see if I can fix these brackets or ditch them for some Airlift rears.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry dude not feeling it at all


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

wrong^


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> wrong^


It is my OPINION. I am entitled to that. You may disagree all you like with my opinion.
I still think that the wheels do not suit the car, if they were 18's maybe, but 20's is just far too big


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> I still think that the wheels do not suit the car, if they were 18's maybe, but 20's is just far too big


That's fine, that's your opinion. I love how it looks on the 20s. Plus I think 18s are too small haha. I wanted 19s but that deal fell through and I got these for great price. 










See how much space is between the lips and edge of bumper/fender? No thank you.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> That's fine, that's your opinion. I love how it looks on the 20s. Plus I think 18s are too small haha. I wanted 19s but that deal fell through and I got these for great price.
> 
> 
> See how much space is between the lips and edge of bumper/fender? No thank you.


They seem so different because of the lips vs. full face rims. If the 20's had lips i'm sure it wouldn't be as bad, and if the 18's were just a full face rim they would seem a whole lot bigger. Just using a 20" full face rim makes them seem enormous.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Regardless of lip/full face, the 18s won't fill up the wheel well. There will still be space between bead and front/bsck of well. I would rather fill with face than tire.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

How does it look at ride height?


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

if you had the votex kit it would look VIP as **** haha


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

najob08 said:


> How does it look at ride height?


Uhh a little bit taller 



ripNdip said:


> if you had the votex kit it would look VIP as **** haha


Eh idk. I've never been a fan of it.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Big wheels fo life. pissed i missed this thing all weekend!


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

I don't think our cars are built for 20s no matter
How dumped u are... With that set up u look like ur floating on air without a body kit


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

you can make a bracket for the rears so they dont slide out. i love my airlift rears though. they go so low and ride good.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

ripNdip said:


> you can make a bracket for the rears so they dont slide out. i love my airlift rears though. they go so low and ride good.


I have OG B2B brackets but think I had one side backwards haha


----------

